# Wineglasses + Orchestralcolors (with Making of / Video)



## martin_s (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello,

like the title suggests: A lotta wineglasses mixed with orchestral colors (and a Virus TI  ).



This is an excerpt of my upcoming Album "Spheres", which also will be premiered with Videos and pictures of space and earth (like you can see in the 2nd half of the video) here:

Maybe something for those from germany.

Hope you like it 


Greetings

Martin


----------



## Atom Hub (Dec 5, 2013)

very nice and promising indeed ! I have to buy a bow...


----------

